# RecipeDB - Simcoe APA



## jyo (9/5/11)

Simcoe APA  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               6 Votes        Brewer's Notes Mash at 66.5 for 90 mins. 90 minute boil. Ferment at 18' This grabbed 3rd at the 2010 WASABC and a long 4th at the Nationals. This was no chilled. Hop additions calc'd as follows: 60 mins @ 40, 30 mins @ 15, 10 mins @ flameout, 5 mins @ whilpool. 0 mins are dry hopped. Yeast was Proculture 10 Sierra (Of course US05 too) Crystal was Bairds medium crystal   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg BB Pale Malt    0.5 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat    0.325 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.25 kg JWM Crystal 140       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 60mins)    13 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    13 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 0mins)    12 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 30mins)    10 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 10mins)    10 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 10mins)    10 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 5mins)    7 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 30mins)    7 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     500 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.051 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 49.1 IBU   Efficiency 73%   Alcohol 4.94%   Colour 14 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Secondary 12 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/5/11)

jyo, what do you like about the combo of cascade and simcoe?

I've just bottled an APA, with Nelson, Citra, Saaz and Tettnanger in carefully constructed combination. I'd like to hear your thoughts on cascade and simcoe as a combo and what they produce.

Cheers,

Goomba


----------



## mwd (10/5/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> jyo, what do you like about the combo of cascade and simcoe?
> 
> I've just bottled an APA, with Nelson, Citra, Saaz and Tettnanger in carefully constructed combination. I'd like to hear your thoughts on cascade and simcoe as a combo and what they produce.
> 
> ...



I just love Simcoe beut hop should go very well with cascade Craftbrewer reckons it is a good combo


----------



## jyo (10/5/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> jyo, what do you like about the combo of cascade and simcoe?
> 
> I've just bottled an APA, with Nelson, Citra, Saaz and Tettnanger in carefully constructed combination. I'd like to hear your thoughts on cascade and simcoe as a combo and what they produce.
> 
> ...



I haven't brewed with Nelson or Citra yet...
Simcoe is such an awesome hop. I liken it to (and now prefer it to) a 'deeper' version of Galaxy but with the pine resin, yet it has some really subtle fruit flavours aswell. I would say it forces the Cascade to take a backseat. If you haven't tried it and like your American hops, give it a red hot go. The dry hopping with Simcoe is pretty breathtaking. Bugger ya, I'm not having a beer tonight and have some of this on tap ATM....
Cheers.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (10/5/11)

I've struggled to find a decent recipe/balance with Simcoe but am willing to give it one last try 

I'm out of Chinook and have a lot of Simcoe, I'm considering trying Argons LCPA recipe but subbing Chinook for Simcoe. Any thoughts?


----------



## jyo (10/5/11)

Guysmiley54 said:


> I've struggled to find a decent recipe/balance with Simcoe but am willing to give it one last try
> 
> I'm out of Chinook and have a lot of Simcoe, I'm considering trying Argons LCPA recipe but subbing Chinook for Simcoe. Any thoughts?



Personally, I would sub Chinook for Simcoe in a flash, though others may disagree.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/5/11)

I'd go amarillo - it's closer. But I've never used Simcoe or Chinook - I found out that I'm one of the few people who fluked getting Nelson and Citra right and pretty well stick with it for APA.

I whacked a bit of tett and saaz because I needed to use it. Smells gooseberry and a little passionfruit, but then the noble aroma takes over and mellows it down.

Goomba


----------



## Guysmiley54 (10/5/11)

jyo said:


> Personally, I would sub Chinook for Simcoe in a flash, though others may disagree.



Well, given the Craftbrewer description and your recommendation I think I'll go for it


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/5/11)

Thought I'd whack my hopping schedule for my last Pale Ale (still in bottles for conditioning but smelled amazing):

10g Nelson at 30m
23g Citra at 10m
20g Nelson at 10m
8g Saaz Dry hopped after a week
19g Tettnang dry hopped after a week.

IBU 25.6

I was going for a hop profile similar to S&W PA, in terms of its flavour, bitter and malt balance. So not a massive amount of bitterness, more a whack of flavour at the front, balanced out by spicier hop aroma at the end. It smells like I've achieved it, taste will confirm hopefully.

Goomba


----------



## Punkal (11/5/11)

:icon_drool2: That is all...


----------



## manticle (11/5/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I'd go amarillo - it's closer. But I've never used Simcoe or Chinook



This is confusing. What's amarillo close to? Chinook?

How do you know if you haven't tried chinook (I don't find they resemble each other at all by the way).


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/5/11)

manticle said:


> This is confusing. What's amarillo close to? Chinook?
> 
> How do you know if you haven't tried chinook (I don't find they resemble each other at all by the way).



I find Amarillo closer to Simcoe (sorry for not being clear).

You're right, I've never used Simcoe, but tried both in commercial brews, finding them quite similar in taste in the brews I've tried. I forget which commercial brews I tried them in now, but they came from Dans.

Amarillo seems to have fallen out of favour - it isn't an "in" hop anymore, whereas it used to be everyone was using Amarillo in any Pale Ale. I found it nice enough, but I think I may have mixed it with Citra in the wrong proportions and the Citra dominated too much. Lesson learned there.

I fail to recall knowingly trying a craft beer with Chinook, but chances are, it has found its way across my palate at some stage.

Sorry for not writing clearly, manticle, IIRC SWMBO was hovering and starting to snort like a bullock, so I kind of punched in the data too quick without proof reading it.

Goomba


----------



## [email protected] (11/5/11)

I agree, Amarillo i get stone fruit / citrus, Chinook spicy/pine.
cheers


manticle said:


> This is confusing. What's amarillo close to? Chinook?
> 
> How do you know if you haven't tried chinook (I don't find they resemble each other at all by the way).


----------



## manticle (11/5/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I find Amarillo closer to Simcoe (sorry for not being clear).
> 
> You're right, I've never used Simcoe, but tried both in commercial brews, finding them quite similar in taste in the brews I've tried. I forget which commercial brews I tried them in now, but they came from Dans.
> 
> ...



With you now (except for the bit where you said you don't use simcoe - you mean chinook yeah?)

My apa uses chinook, centennial and amarillo and I'm a fan of all three.

Have to give simcoe a go some day.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/5/11)

manticle said:


> With you now (except for the bit where you said you don't use simcoe - you mean chinook yeah?)
> 
> My apa uses chinook, centennial and amarillo and I'm a fan of all three.
> 
> Have to give simcoe a go some day.



I've neither used Simcoe or Chinook, though I have knowingly tried Simcoe in other commercial beers, hence the comparison with Amarillo.

I used Amarillo before and I think it's a good balancing hop between something even bolder and the less bold noble/british/spicy hops. Its bittering is very smooth, compared to say Citra or Nelson. 

As I've mentioned in the past Citra and Nelson have to be sparingly used or they dominate, but really flourish in the 10-30 minute addition range. 

If I need to bitter out a beer and have to use those two, it'll be at 30 minutes and I generally add a 15 minute addition to get the flavour to balance out. Otherwise, there are other higher AA% hops which deliver a smoother bitterness.

I would not (even after trying Ross' Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale on tap at CB) use Citra or Nelson at 60minutes or above. The bitterness is too harsh.

Goomba


----------



## manticle (11/5/11)

Sorry my mistake above. Now I get you.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/5/11)

manticle said:


> Sorry my mistake above. Now I get you.



My fault for being vague.

I probably should have shut up, given I asked the question regarding the combination of hops used by OP. As for the other stuff, I'm probably OT anyway.



Goomba


----------



## jakethedog (1/11/12)

This recipe uses mostly Simcoe and Cascade which I have both of. There is a 10g 10min addition of Centennial of which I have none. What is the opinion on leaving the Centennial addition out - will it affect the taste?


----------



## jakethedog (1/11/12)

Or replace centennial with a bit of Amarillo which I still have also?


----------



## sponge (1/11/12)

Centennial is much like a 'stronger' version of cascade. Just throw in a little cascade as a substitution IMO


----------



## jakethedog (1/11/12)

Thanks for the input, I will just throw in more cascade.


----------

